

Using astrology and facebook to predict India's growth pattern  - vineet7kumar
http://vineetkumar.net/blog/?p=127

======
Mz
No real use of astrology here and no real prediction of anything. In short:
Analysis of sample data taken from facebook indicates a higher birthrate in
some months, ergo if you know anything about astrology, you should be able to
predict something based on the fact that there are more folks of certain sun
signs. So? Where's the predictions? That's the piece I was curious about.

